# nemit ne 15cc sohc engine plans



## waynes world (Dec 30, 2010)

hi gent's does anybody have a copy of his engine plans that they are willing to provide a copy of i would be most grateful; for , don't understand why it was not part of his book as it was a big part of the book.

wayne. ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 30, 2010)

Wayne :
 I am not familiar with those plans but it is against the law and the rules of this board to exchange /share material that is under copyright.If it is under copyright do not even ask.
Tin


----------



## craynerd (Jan 1, 2011)

I am also looking for the NE15 plans by Nemett (Malcolm Stride). I believe they are in back issues of Model Engineer. Since Malcolm died, I believe the plans are no longer available.

Chris


----------



## Drei (Jan 24, 2011)

I have and built the engine and i say that the engine is great. As it was said i cant copy the prints and send them to you. But at the present i am building the same engine with all it original specs but insted of over head cam shaft i am building it with the valve train system. If you want i can design the original print on ACAD and send them to you. I have designed the new engine prints (only the new components required for the valve train) on ACAD and tus i will also design the original prints. I think that wont be against the copy right....? 

Andrei


----------



## waynes world (Jan 30, 2011)

hi andrei,

I would be very greatful to accept your very generous offer of your acad plan .
My email i will send it to you via pm message or if you prefer on the thread page.

many thanks 
wayne.


----------



## Drei (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

I m very happy that somebody is intereted in my work, if i could uplode some photos of my workshop and prpjects maybe it will be much better for you to know me a bit more  but at the moment i dont know how to uplode images but ill try my best to succsed .You can send it on the page if you like i will contact you later. The thing is taht if you own the original lynx engine peits is better because wright now i have only desinged the new components and then machien the others from the original prints. If you have the prints i can send them to you in a few weeks time but if you dont i have to start design the parts of the original prints which can take some time. i can approve the new design that works ina few weeks time because at the moment i am building the engine and have almost finished.

Thanks
 Drei


----------

